# Sun polished M13II rims



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just picked up a pair of Sun M13II rims...... If you are interested in a polished rim, these are VERY nice.. Eyelets, double wall, machine brake surface, and a very high polish....

I paid &69.00 shipped for the pair. I bought them on Amazon


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Bling!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

What's the weight of these models?



Dave Hickey said:


> I just picked up a pair of Sun M13II rims...... If you are interested in a polished rim, these are VERY nice.. Eyelets, double wall, machine brake surface, and a very high polish....
> 
> I paid &69.00 shipped for the pair. I bought them on Amazon


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a set of those somewhere too. I love Sun rims. When they were in Warsaw, Indiana, I'd drive up to pick up orders for the shop. They had some excellent trails by the factory.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Same rim I have on both the Raleigh commuter and the Fuso fixed. Nice polish but be careful - they scratch easily. DON'T hang the bike on a "U-hook."

Aside from that, they're an excellent rim. Both sets built by J&B 32 x3 on Formula high flange sealed hubs. Reasonably light (450 gm or so I seem to recall), and bulletproof. In thousands of miles, including commuting in the dark, I've only needed a spoke wrench because I'm anal.

Great choice for a retro look.


----------

